# Live food tubs - where do I get them??



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Where do I get live food tubs.. The proper decent ones, not the soft plastic ones... I breed my own live food and don't actually Get any.. And most shops use the soft plastic ones with holes punched in them.. Which I don't like and can't really use either.. :-( 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

The company that use them strong tubs for there own livefood also sell tubs in lots of 1000. I got a load but they only sell the ones with the holes punched in them :bash: which are no good for small species of roaches.
But there ok with large roaches.

Im thinking of getting a company to make them for me but min order is 20,000 tubs:gasp: but I could get them to make them to the size and shape I want.

maybe in a few months I will order some.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Oooo... Interesting... Keep me posted how that goes... Won't need 20,000 though... :-o any ideas on hatchling snake tubs??? Need some of those... Be nice to have uniform sizes rather then... Making use of what I can get locally and cheaper then the local petshops!!!

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

I know its a lot to have to store, but im hopping to have a contract supplying roaches next year so I may need that many, with any luck.

Braplast plastic tubs are used a lot with hatchling snakes. 
Im not sure I would order many sizes as its 20,000 of each design. If I ordered 2+ sizes I would need a warehouse to store that many pallets of tubs:lol2:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

How many pallets would 20,000 tubs use... Good luck on roach contract.. Hope you get it..  let me know on the sizes you decide from... 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowells (Dec 12, 2013)

If 20000 is the minimum order you should get in contact with some other roach breeders who would be interested and perhaps divide the cost/order?


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello Bowells, There is not many large roach breeders now most have gone out of business. The only breeders I know which have 500k+roaches that would need large amounts of livefood tubs are ether livefood breeders or in Europe. There are some small roach breeders but I don't think they would or could store 4000+ tubs.


Thanks vukic im hoping to know by next month if this will pay off:no1:
About 4000 tubs per pallet so 5 pallets per 20,000, so if I have 2 designs then 10 pallets which means a lot of room to store them.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

*Braplast boxes*

1.3 litre box - on pallet are 3780 boxes 3.0 litre box - on pallet are 1800 boxes 

I am sure you can order one (maybe half) pallet only - no 
20,000 of each size. : victory:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i cant tell what type these are...?

Empty Livefood Tubs

worth looking here - 

Large lot hatchling tubs for reptiles snakes empty cricket tubs etc 145 total | eBay


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello zoocenter, No that may be loose strong tubs but not livefood tubs. They come boxed in about 1000 if you have got them before, they are small and need boxing which takes up lots of room.
Palletforce Delivery
1000kg maximum pallet weight 
120cm maximum pallet length 
120cm maximum pallet height
20,000 Is the amount needed to order. I could order less but then I would need to pay for the molds and tools needed to make them which would not work out well with costs.

Hi SilverSky, they would be the ones vukic said had holes punched in them, not sure about the used ones looks like a mix.


----------

